

Are Backscatter Scanners Safe? Probably Yes - taylorbuley
http://pubs.rsna.org/doi/full/10.1148/radiol.11102347

======
saurik
Full title: "Are X-Ray Backscatter Scanners Safe for Airport Passenger
Screening? For Most Individuals, Probably Yes, but a Billion Scans per Year
Raises Long-Term Public Health Concerns", from body: "for most individuals who
travel only a few times each year".

~~~
rspeer
I hope this is one of those cases where HN changes the title to the actual
title, because this abbreviation of it has a very different tone than the
actual paper.

